# I came across this Bluetooth Solar Square on Youtube: GW-B5600BC-1BE



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I haven't seen this model before. It's very clean looking and it looks like it's on a combi bracelet. Is it a genuine model? I am not familiar with bluetooth solar powered squares besides the new GMW series watches.


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: I came across this Blue Tooth Square on Youtube: GW-B5600BC-1BE*

1. The watch in that vid looks fantastic to me. Perhaps STN display?
2. Thank you for sharing, Ottovonn. You are among the greats as a G-SHOCK square hype man.
3. If that is indeed a real upcoming watch and the model number is correctly listed (GW-B5600BC), then kevio called it out of nowhere a few months ago.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: I came across this Blue Tooth Square on Youtube: GW-B5600BC-1BE*



tommy.arashikage said:


> 1. The watch in that vid looks fantastic to me. Perhaps STN display?
> 2. Thank you for sharing, Ottovonn. You are among the greats as a G-SHOCK square hype man.
> 3. If that is indeed a real upcoming watch and the model number is correctly listed (GW-B5600BC), then kevio called it out of nowhere a few months ago.


I think so too. I'm smitten. The display looks STN; it's so sharp. And thank you for the kind words, Tommy. I just like sharing the square love. 

I just realized, thanks to your post, that this may be the GMW module in a resin case. The symbols on the display of this watch are near identical to the ones used in my Full Metal squares. Kevio did call it, if this watch is actually real (and it looks genuine and a resin cased GMW module watch sounds very plausible . . . )


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)

*Re: I came across this Blue Tooth Square on Youtube: GW-B5600BC-1BE*

It looks fantastic to me.


----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: I came across this Blue Tooth Square on Youtube: GW-B5600BC-1BE*

The buttons look larger too like the gmw series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: I came across this Blue Tooth Square on Youtube: GW-B5600BC-1BE*

It's a real watch:

https://www.casio.co.uk/products/timepieces/g-shock/origin/product/?v=GW-M5600BC-1ER

Available for pre order but no confirmation on display type.


----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: I came across this Blue Tooth Square on Youtube: GW-B5600BC-1BE*



marked said:


> It's a real watch:
> 
> https://www.casio.co.uk/products/timepieces/g-shock/origin/product/?v=GW-M5600BC-1ER
> 
> Available for pre order but no confirmation on display type.


That link you posted is not the same watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

You're right. I was t paying attention.

Hers a link to a preorder with the right model but same image as the m5600bc

https://us.firstclasswatches.com/ca...mposite-band-blackyel-gw-b5600bc-1er-p-47454/

Confusing


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

marked said:


> You're right. I was t paying attention.
> 
> Hers a link to a preorder with the right model but same image as the m5600bc
> 
> ...


Cool! At around 200 bucks, it's a more affordable GMW series watch. Same great module, possibly a lighter case, and a combi bracelet! Lots of wins in this watch.


----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

So is it a screwback?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a nice looking watch. :-!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

lukemeetze said:


> So is it a screwback?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so. I haven't seen the back. But if Casio is possibly producing resin cased GMW series watches, then highly likely we'll see screwbacks in the future. An updated GW-5000 may be a real possibility :-!


----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> I don't think so. I haven't seen the back. But if Casio is possibly producing resin cased GMW series watches, then highly likely we'll see screwbacks in the future. An updated GW-5000 may be a real possibility :-!


Yeah obviously not a screwback I guess with that price for sure. But yeah I'm sure you are right about the future though. I sure plan to find out if that module will fit in my gw5000 case though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

lukemeetze said:


> Yeah obviously not a screwback I guess with that price for sure. But yeah I'm sure you are right about the future though.* I sure plan to find out if that module will fit in my gw5000 case though*.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm all up for you trying haha


----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> I'm all up for you trying haha


I'm up for someone donating one to try. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

Damn! That is one gorgeous watch!

After wearing my GW-9110 all summer this watch has made me go put on my 5610


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

This is like everything I want in a square. STN display so negative is useful, black resin, bigger buttons and combi bracelet!

I'll take one (would have to sell a watch to buy, hmm which one...)


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

If this is true then it is what a lot of us have been waiting for since the all steel models came out. I hope its true.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Excellent spot Otto!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Matt Stone said:


> This is like everything I want in a square. STN display so negative is useful, black resin, bigger buttons and combi bracelet!
> 
> I'll take one (would have to sell a watch to buy, hmm which one...)


Yeah, it's really nice looking. I have a few watches with this module, but I'm tempted. It looks like it'll be lighter if it's a full resin watch.



Worker said:


> Excellent spot Otto!


Thanks, Worker! I'm surprised this watch has gone under the radar. Maybe all the hype for the full metal squares pushed this one aside.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: I came across this Blue Tooth Square on Youtube: GW-B5600BC-1BE*



marked said:


> It's a real watch:
> 
> https://www.casio.co.uk/products/timepieces/g-shock/origin/product/?v=GW-M5600BC-1ER
> 
> Available for pre order but no confirmation on display type.


Too bad it doesn't show the current time in the stopwatch mode. It can show the current time in the CDT mode, but unfortunately it's limited to 60 minutes.

Ignore: This is for the GW-M5600BC-1. The OP's post is about the GW-B5600BC-1.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> Cool! At around 200 bucks, it's a more affordable GMW series watch. Same great module, possibly a lighter case, and a combi bracelet! Lots of wins in this watch.


Are you sure it has the same module as the GMW models? The display layout is different. For example, it includes the battery level meter, and some of the other indicators are moved around.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> Are you sure it has the same module as the GMW models? The display layout is different. For example, it includes the battery level meter, and some of the other indicators are moved around.


Maybe it's not. I think it lacks multiband 6 features. Maybe it's a stripped down GMW module. I hope more information comes out on this watch.

I also don't see the battery indicators. Where do you see them on the watch?

















I also just realized something while reviewing the video again. _The screen is stuck at 10:58!_ Is this a sample model, a mock up for display, or something?


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

That is a cool watch! Thanks for sharing!

In the world of squares, I am starting to think that Casio is moving on from GW-M to GW to GMW models while keeping the DW alive and well.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Would be odd if no MB6 with the GW moniker. I'd expect it to just be G-B5600 if no MB6.

Also good catch on the stuck time, must be a preproduction model for photography. Maybe an announcement soon then.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

looks like other full digital bluetooth models are coming too.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> Maybe it's not. I think it lacks multiband 6 features. Maybe it's a stripped down GMW module. I hope more information comes out on this watch.
> 
> I also don't see the battery indicators. Where do you see them on the watch?
> 
> ...


You're right about the battery meter. That pic doesn't match the pic in the seller's link for the same model posted above, which does show a battery meter.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


That picture in the link is the gwm5610bc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

Ottovonn said:


> Maybe it's not. I think it lacks multiband 6 features. Maybe it's a stripped down GMW module. I hope more information comes out on this watch.
> 
> I also don't see the battery indicators. Where do you see them on the watch?
> 
> ...


To me it looks exactly the same as the GMW display, except for being negative. RCVD is for multiband. Yeah interesting it's stuck at SU 6.30 10:58:50. Wonder if it's a hidden demo mode that they can activate, or an entirely display only watch.








Anyway, this looks very good, I want one!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: I came across this Blue Tooth Square on Youtube: GW-B5600BC-1BE*



Ottovonn said:


> I think so too. I'm smitten. The display looks STN; it's so sharp. And thank you for the kind words, Tommy. I just like sharing the square love.
> 
> I just realized, thanks to your post, that this may be the GMW module in a resin case. The symbols on the display of this watch are near identical to the ones used in my Full Metal squares. Kevio did call it, if this watch is actually real (and it looks genuine and a resin cased GMW module watch sounds very plausible . . . )


Lol...it looks like my crystal ball is working for once. If it truly is the next gen square then sign me up especially if it has BT and MB6. I just hope they'll have a version with a positive display.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I also noticed the static/dummy display. I wonder what it'll look like when it's real. Hopefully they offer a positive version. A new resin bezel and strap version with new module would be cool.

By the way, next year June 30 will fall on a Sunday. So I expect plenty of proper "10:58:50" wrist shots, folks!


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Positive will probably come with regular resin not this one with the combi.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

Too much squares lately! I just got my first GMW. And now this! Please stop!

Although my custom M5610BBC is still rocking it.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

computer_freak said:


> Too much squares lately! I just got my first GMW. And now this! Please stop!
> 
> Although my custom M5610BBC is still rocking it.
> 
> View attachment 13426455


Your custom looks just like this new watch.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

It's a combination everything good from the M5610BC and M5610BB. Hence the name.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

This pic from another thread shows the new GW-B on a poster with 35th Anniversary branding...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

il Pirati said:


> This pic from another thread shows the new GW-B on a poster with 35th Anniversary branding...


That might be the regular black out model because of the digit style and the 24 hour indicator, which is the same module used in the DW-5600e.









(From Google)


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

computer_freak said:


> It's a combination everything good from the M5610BC and M5610BB. Hence the name.


For 5610BB exactly how glossy is the bezel and band? Any comparison photos? Thanks.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> That might be the regular black out model because of the digit style and the 24 hour indicator, which is the same module used in the DW-5600e.
> 
> View attachment 13427277
> 
> ...


Yup, you're right. Also missing the "Bluetooth" text.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

The poster from the store display had the DW-5600BB on it. I'll try to take a better picture today.



Eric.S said:


> For 5610BB exactly how glossy is the bezel and band? Any comparison photos? Thanks.


The M5610BB is very glossy. I mainly got it for the the center piece so that I could put the M5610BC bracelet and bezel on it.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

il Pirati said:


> This pic from another thread shows the new GW-B on a poster with 35th Anniversary branding...


Sorry, it's the DW-5600BB. The 35th branding is a bit strange.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Positiv Display ...


----------



## grinta (Apr 13, 2017)

https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/

Scroll down to look at the 3 gw-b5600.

Personally, I'm all in for the yellow face and it's combi bracelet !


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a G-Central article about them. I wish Casio offered a positive-display version in more muted colors.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gw-b5600-and-gw-b5600bc-tough-solar-bluetooth-resin-squares/

*G-Shock GW-B5600 & GW-B5600BC: Solar-Radio-Bluetooth Resin Squares*
G-Shock, News

G-Shock GW-B5600-GW-5600BC: GW-B5600-2 GW-B5600BC-1B GW-B5600BC-1 with Tough Solar, Bluetooth, Multi-Band 6

Following the release of the full-metal G-Shock GMW-B5000 watches, there was speculation as to whether a Tough Solar with Bluetooth module would be added to other non-metal 5000-5600 square models. We now have the answer to that question with Casio Europe's reveal of the new G-Shock GW-B5600 and GW-5600BC watches.

The GW-B5600-2 (black and blue), GW-B5600BC-1B (black), GW-B5600BC-1 (black and yellow) have resin cases. The GW-B5600-2 has a resin band and the GW-B5600BC-1B and GW-B5600BC-1 have a "resin link band" with a safety catch. The module number is 3461 which differs from the GMW-B5000's 3459 module, though the features appear to be the same. (The instruction manual for the 3461 module is not yet available.)

The features include Bluetooth Smart, LED light, shock resistance, 200-meter water resistance, Tough Solar power, Multi-Band 6 radio time adjustment, world time, 1/100 second stopwatch, countdown timer, 5 daily alarms with 1 snooze alarm, multi-language day of the week label, phone finder function, flight log memory, and mineral glass. The dimensions are 48.9 mm x 42.8 x 13.4 mm with a weight of ~53 grams for the GW-B5600-2 and ~85 grams for the GW-B5600BC-1B and GW-B5600BC-1. There is no mention of the display on these models being an STN LCD so we're assuming that it is not STN.

The European model numbers are GW-B5600-2ER, GW-B5600BC-1BER, and GW-B5600BC-1ER. We expect to see other international releases soon, but Casio Europe is the only site listing these models at the moment. This post will be updated as more information is released.

*G-Shock GW-B5600-2*

Blue accents with a black resin case and resin band, reverse LCD display.









*G-Shock GW-B5600BC-1B*

Black resin case and resin link band, reverse LCD display.









*G-Shock GW-B5600BC-1*

Yellow accents with a black resin case and resin link band, standard LCD display.


----------



## grinta (Apr 13, 2017)

Will it have the reminder function like the GMW ?

No STN seems to forbid that ..?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a G-Central article about them. I wish Casio offered a positive-display version in more muted colors.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gw-b5600-and-gw-b5600bc-tough-solar-bluetooth-resin-squares/
> 
> ...


My gosh; it's real!!! Thanks for providing the link for more information.

I really like the yellow accented model. The splash of color is nice. Or maybe the blue . . . Gah, choices. Interesting that the blue model comes with just the regular resin strap.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

These look fantastic! Yellow or black... 
My biggest question: are the buttons big and nice like the GMW-B5000, or are they small and stiff like older squares? Hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice. So GW-B5600BC-1 is only one with MB6? Unless Casio change the Bluetooth functionality, it's probably a skip.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

I take the Black and the yellow One right now

Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a G-Central article about them. I wish Casio offered a positive-display version in more muted colors.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gw-b5600-and-gw-b5600bc-tough-solar-bluetooth-resin-squares/
> 
> ...


Is it me or the modules inside these do not seem to align perfectly, ever so slightly tilted.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric.S said:


> Is it me or the modules inside these do not seem to align perfectly, ever so slightly tilted.


Two of them look tilted to me. One is tilted in one direction and the other is tilted in the other direction. Not too good for promotional photos.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

grinta said:


> Will it have the reminder function like the GMW ?
> 
> No STN seems to forbid that ..?


According to this link, the 3459 and 3461 seem to have the same manual.

https://support.casio.jp/wat/manual/3459_ja/


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Casio Europe says they all have Multiband 6 and they are all the same module, but only the GW-B5600BC-1 has a label for it for some reason.

Curious how people will like that "resin link band" and what the clasp looks like.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

GaryK30 said:


> Two of them look tilted to me. One is tilted in one direction and the other is tilted in the other direction. Not too good for promotional photos.


Exactly.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Wow!!! Hopefully STN display. Otherwise the negatives displays are out for me and I don't do yellow


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Any idea on pricing?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Ottovonn said:


> My gosh; it's real!!! Thanks for providing the link for more information.
> 
> I really like the yellow accented model. The splash of color is nice. Or maybe the blue . . . Gah, choices. Interesting that the blue model comes with just the regular resin strap.


It was pretty awesome that they gave you credit for sharing the Europe video, Ottovonn.

I like the colors on these watches too. Just might have to get a blue and yellow one. Really looking forward to these!

So this raises one last question and that's whether they will make a version similar to the GW5000 where it's a metal case but resin bezel and strap. The metal case should be the same as the GMW. My crystal ball is calling it the GW-B5000.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

kevio said:


> It was pretty awesome that they gave you credit for sharing the Europe video, Ottovonn.
> 
> I like the colors on these watches too. Just might have to get a blue and yellow one. Really looking forward to these!
> 
> So this raises one last question and that's whether they will make a version similar to the GW5000 where it's a metal case but resin bezel and strap. The metal case should be the same as the GMW. My crystal ball is calling it the GW-B5000.


Oh! I just noticed. That was kind of them. I think the owner of G-Central is a fellow member here. 

At first I liked the blacked out one, but it may be too minimalistic for me. The yellow one reminds me of the GW-5000 in design, but with a little more pop. I may spring for that model. I really have no yellow themed squares.

I'm betting on your crystal ball predictions, kevio! An updated GW-5000 ala GW-B5000 would likely be an auto-buy for me if it looks really nice. But I bet Casio's saving that premium piece for a special occasion. Then again, the original GW-5000, I think, was released without much fanfare.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

One question...What is "STN"

Also I think they're missing a great opportunity by not doing another SPEED homage, like the G-5600E 

EDIT: STN, ok, got it!! And wow!! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super-twisted_nematic_display


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

perfectlykevin said:


> One question...What is "STN"
> 
> Also I think they're missing a great opportunity by not doing another SPEED homage, like the G-5600E


I think it stands for super twisted nematic or something -- basically a better, crisper LCD screen.

I'm inclined to agree. Especially since I think these squares represent the next generation of squares for Casio, moving from just multiband to multiband and bluetooth.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

My bet is the Black one is an actual one, and the promo pics for the others are Photoshoped.

And badly. The lighting on the blue one is different between the LCD vs the blue bits. And check out the buttons on the yellow.... Odd that the light button would be recessed and the others more perky.

I will buy the black provided it's STN. For sure.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Matt Stone said:


> My bet is the Black one is an actual one, and the promo pics for the others are Photoshoped.
> 
> And badly. The lighting on the blue one is different between the LCD vs the blue bits. And check out the buttons on the yellow.... Odd that the light button would be recessed and the others more perky.
> 
> I will buy the black provided it's STN. For sure.


Maybe the buttons are less recessed than other standard models, more like the original DW-5000?


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

perfectlykevin said:


> Maybe the buttons are less recessed than other standard models, more like the original DW-5000?


The others don't seem like that, so I don't think it's intentional.

I really want a case that has the bigger buttons of the GMWB series, but I'd prefer both a resin case and standard 16mm lugs as well. May have to wait for a compromise with something like a GW-5000? I really want a side shot of one of these, hopefully soon.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Matt Stone said:


> The others don't seem like that, so I don't think it's intentional.
> 
> I really want a case that has the bigger buttons of the GMWB series, but I'd prefer both a resin case and standard 16mm lugs as well. May have to wait for a compromise with something like a GW-5000? I really want a side shot of one of these, hopefully soon.


From the Casio Europe site:

GW-B5600BC-1ER is Dimensions (H x W x D)
48,9mm x 42,8mm x 13,4mm

DW-5600E-1VER is Dimensions (H x W x D)
48,90mm x 42,80mm x 13,40mm

So I'm going to guess the case buttons are the same as the current DW-5600E, but that also means a ton of strap and bezel options


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Guess that's a plus...

Maybe my fingers are just too fat?


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Matt Stone said:


> Guess that's a plus...
> 
> Maybe my fingers are just too fat?


Nah, the buttons could be bigger. I prefer them larger, more of an evolution to the original but retaining the same aesthetic.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

... Apologies, been posted previously HERE


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Soooooooo.... the resin bezel on these probably wont fit the gmw all steel models? Would be awesome if they do.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

kcohS-G said:


> Soooooooo.... the resin bezel on these probably wont fit the gmw all steel models? Would be awesome if they do.


Doubtful based on the listed dimensions.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Matt Stone said:


> Doubtful based on the listed dimensions.


Sorry, I just meant they should be larger. I find the smaller buttons a bit of a problem sometimes too


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but the combi bracelet in the video from the first post seems to be a new version?

More like a combination of the one we all know and love, and the design of the new steel versions with the double "dots" on each link.

We need more pics of this b-)

Edit:


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Good catch. Looks like it might have less texture as well (though the extreme angle there makes it hard to tell.)

I need to find a place to pre order a black one.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

So it’s official now? Saw them on Casio Europe website. Where can I buy one in US?


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

GaryK30 said:


> *G-Shock GW-B5600BC-1B*
> 
> Black resin case and resin link band, reverse LCD display.
> 
> View attachment 13443145


Combi bracelet too... this is almost too good to be true! Me wantie!


----------



## grinta (Apr 13, 2017)

Briefly listed at 139 euros for the resin band version and 199 for the BC versions.

Right after that, those informations were removed from casio Europe website.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I'm curious to know what the bracelet attachment looks like. Whether they will use the old 2 lug system or the new 3 lug method.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Technical Specifications

* Bluetooth® Smart*
The watch is equipped with energy-saving Bluetooth® technology, which offers power-saving data transfer at the push of a button. The watch can connect to a smartphone wirelessly via Bluetooth®, enabling access to a wide range of useful functions.
* LED light*
A light-emitting diode (LED) is used to illuminate the watch face.
* Shock-resistant*
Shock-resistant construction protects against impact and vibration.
* Solar Power*
A solar cell provides power for operation.
* Radio signal reception (EU, USA, Japan, China)*
Whether in Europe, North America and Japan or in the outer reaches of Canada, Central America and China - once the watch has been set to the local time, it receives the relevant signal and shows the correct time wherever you are. In many countries, it also sets itself automatically to summer and winter time.
* World time function*
Displays the current time in major cities and specific areas around the world.
* Stopwatch function - 1/100 sec. - 24 hours*
Elapsed time, split time and final time are measured with 1/100-sec accuracy. The watch can measure times of up to 24 hours.
* Timer - 1/1 sec. - 24 hours*
For fans of precision: the countdown timers help you to remember specific or recurring events by giving off an audible signal at a preset time. They The time can be set to the nearest second and up to 24 hours in advance.
* 5 daily alarms*
The daily alarm reminds you about recurring events with an acoustic signal at the time you have set. This model has 5 independent alarms for flexible reminders of important appointments.
* Snooze feature*
Each time you stop the alarm, it sounds again after a few minutes.
* Multi-language*
The name of the day can be displayed in different languages.
* Phone Finder*
Misplaced your smartphone? All it takes is the push of a button on your watch and the smartphone sounds an alarm.
* Flight Log Memory*
* Mineral glass*
The tough mineral glass resists scratching.
* Resin case*
* Resin link band*
The wrist strap which is made of stable synthetic resin, is really light, comfortable to wear and extremely robust.
* Safety Catch*
Always reliable: This watch has a particularly secure safety catch, which helps prevent the strap from opening by mistake.
* Battery level indicator*
An indicator shows the current battery level.
* Water resistance classification (20 bar)*
Perfect for free diving without scuba gear: the watch is water resistant up to 20 bar according to ISO 22810.
* Dimensions (H x W x D)*
48,9mm x 42,8mm x 13,4mm
* Weight*
approx. 85 g

Availability of models and/or lineups may differ depending on the country or region.
Technical amendments and errors excepted. The sizes in figures do not correspond to the original sizes.
The colours may differ slightly from the original.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

randb said:


> I'm curious to know what the bracelet attachment looks like. Whether they will use the old 2 lug system or the new 3 lug method.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


My guess is that it will use the standard lug system. The dimensions are the exact same as the DW-5600E so very very likely the same case with new tech inside


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

I want the all black one but on a resin strap.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd love a positive display on the all black...don't care about the bracelet...resin strap is fine since it's cheaper.

All the malarkey about "bad images" and "alignment of the bezel" don't bother me. If/when these watches get released, CASIO will put out a quality product like they always do.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

I just noticed that the font on the black date is doted, whereas the others (that are crooked) have a solid font. Makes it more likely that is Photoshoped. Hmm.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah I no longer care...we've got plenty resin squares to choose from. I like MB6 and got no use for bluetooth. And the newest module doesn't even give three-letter day of the week!!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

My guess, and I know that's all it is, is that someone posted images of a new model before they were supposed to. The images were inconsistent, and the buttons and fonts should have been finished better. That said, it is likely that whomever had that task rushed to publish without getting the go-ahead. I'm sure we'll see these models back very soon, and with better images.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

perfectlykevin said:


> My guess, and I know that's all it is, is that someone posted images of a new model before they were supposed to. The images were inconsistent, and the buttons and fonts should have been finished better. That said, it is likely that whomever had that task rushed to publish without getting the go-ahead. I'm sure we'll see these models back very soon, and with better images.


"We needed these out and done yesterday, Steve!"

"But... They're not done..."

"I don't care Steve, post them!"

Two days later.

"Steve, these pictures are crap you're fired!"
-----------

And the world moves on.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

What's interesting is that Google crawled the GW-B5600 page on May 24th, 2018. The video that Ottovonn posted on Youtube is dated July 24th, 2018.

So while we're talking about it right now in September, these models have been in the pipe for a long time.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

FROG said:


> What's interesting is that Google crawled the GW-B5600 page on May 24th, 2018. The video that Ottovonn posted on Youtube is dated July 24th, 2018.
> 
> So while we're talking about it right now in September, these models have been in the pipe for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 13464027


It is odd that Casio would publish images of the watch, some information about it, then remove all of it. There wasn't much on this watch to begin with, other than an obscure video on Youtube. I wonder why Casio's been keeping this series of watch hush-hush.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

I wonder if it's because they didn't anticipate the demand for the GMW-B5000 series to be so high. The GMW-B5000 series demand is so ravenous, none of the retailers are able to keep anything in stock for longer than a day. People are regularly paying markups of 50% or more on these watches.

This is just frog's make-believe interpretation, but I could imagine a different world where the GMW-B5000 sold in modest numbers due to the price, and CASIO released the GW-B5600 series to meet the demand of people who are willing to spend less.

A counter-argument is comparing it to the GW-5000 release in 2009, then the GW-M5610 release in 2012 with the same module. I don't remember there being a leak of the GW-M5610 in the same time frame as the GW-5000, however.


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Found this page which says $220 USD for the GW-B5600BC-1B
https://shop.casio.com/store/casiousa/en_US/pd/productID.5205564200


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Matt Stone said:


> "We needed these out and done yesterday, Steve!"
> 
> "But... They're not done..."
> 
> ...


LMAO!! and now I'm wearing the coffee I laughed through my nose


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

FROG said:


> I wonder if it's because they didn't anticipate the demand for the GMW-B5000 series to be so high. The GMW-B5000 series demand is so ravenous, none of the retailers are able to keep anything in stock for longer than a day. People are regularly paying markups of 50% or more on these watches.
> 
> This is just frog's make-believe interpretation, but I could imagine a different world where the GMW-B5000 sold in modest numbers due to the price, and CASIO released the GW-B5600 series to meet the demand of people who are willing to spend less.
> 
> A counter-argument is comparing it to the GW-5000 release in 2009, then the GW-M5610 release in 2012 with the same module. I don't remember there being a leak of the GW-M5610 in the same time frame as the GW-5000, however.


Good points. These newer models might take a bite out of the upgraded models with the metal bezel/bracelets. Casio might prefer to rake in the cash on the expensive models before releasing the cheaper alternative.

You get get me to thinking though, since these resin-bezeled models share the same dimensions as the DW-5600E and the GW-5000, I wonder if the module of the new models can be fitted into the GW-5000 case.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

The GW-5000 came not out of the blue, either.
There was the functionally very comparable and well selling GW-M5600 before (5 band).
When Casio updated the module to 6-band it came first in the GW-5000.



FROG said:


> A counter-argument is comparing it to the GW-5000 release in 2009, then the GW-M5610 release in 2012 with the same module. I don't remember there being a leak of the GW-M5610 in the same time frame as the GW-5000, however.


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)

Some live pics...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

MCZK said:


> Some live pics...
> 
> View attachment 13489275
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, MCZK! I guess they are real after all. I think they're all nice. I like the yellow best; I think the black model may be too minimalist for me. The bracelet of these models seems to be a resin mold of the full metal bracelets.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks for posting this, MCZK! I guess they are real after all. I think they're all nice. I like the yellow best; I think the black model may be too minimalist for me. The bracelet of these models seems to be a resin mold of the full metal bracelets.


I wish they had an all black model with a gray positive display.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Was excited for this. Still tiny buttons. Disappointed. Oh well.


----------



## grinta (Apr 13, 2017)

Matt Stone said:


> Was excited for this. Still tiny buttons. Disappointed. Oh well.


As long as the upper left one is not recessed like on a dw-5600, it should do the trick for me.

The new combi bracelet looks awesome


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Matt Stone said:


> Was excited for this. Still tiny buttons. Disappointed. Oh well.


You need skinnier fingers


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

MCZK, can you please tell us some more about the circumstances of this sighting? Thanks for the photos!!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I can see why they removed the stock pics of these models. The color models don't look much like those old stock pics.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh, and assuming they use the STN display on these models, the negative display should be pretty legible, yeah? Not familiar with the STN at all, neg or otherwise.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

perfectlykevin said:


> Oh, and assuming they use the STN display on these models, the negative display should be pretty legible, yeah? Not familiar with the STN at all, neg or otherwise.


Not guaranteed. Negative displays always have problems with off-axis contrast because the total amount of available light to reflect off the backside reflector is blocked by the negative areas.

In fact, while G-Shock folks keep saying "STN" is best, it's not. "FSTN" is best, but even then, not all FSTN or STN displays are the same.

Bottom line - asking for "STN" displays is meaningless, really


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

FROG said:


> Not guaranteed. Negative displays always have problems with off-axis contrast because the total amount of available light to reflect off the backside reflector is blocked by the negative areas.
> 
> In fact, while G-Shock folks keep saying "STN" is best, it's not. "FSTN" is best, but even then, not all FSTN or STN displays are the same.
> 
> Bottom line - asking for "STN" displays is meaningless, really


In my experience STN isn't necessarily more legible in low light condition (but imho good enough at least for me), but definitely guarantee wider viewing angle, ie less likely to see those "8888" segments at shallow angles, so at least that's a plus.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I'll definitely be getting the black one.....or the blue...the yellow is nice too. Just gotta catch up.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

I like the all black one but in resin band.



randb said:


> I'll definitely be getting the black one.....or the blue...the yellow is nice too. Just gotta catch up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

https://news.mynavi.jp/article/20180918-casio2018autumn1/3

Fullmetal Origin "GMW-B 5000" which made a shocking debut at the new product release meeting in the spring, summer of 2018 last time. Noteworthy was the fact that the Connected Engine 2 Way, which acquires the time with the standard radio wave corresponding to multiband 6 and the mobile link function, was also installed, not to mention the impact of metallic exterior.

And finally, "GW - B 5600" series which made the exterior made of resin, as it is with time acquisition system & tough solar specification (including application cooperation) of this GWM - B 5600 will appear

The image of the whole body is unified in black. Three models of black (GW - B 5600 BC - 1 BJF), gold (GW - B 5600 BC - 1 JF), and blue (GW - B 5600 - 2 JF) are available as color variations of the dial. For gold dial models only normal liquid crystal, the other two models will be inverted liquid crystal.

GW-B 5600 BC (black dial and gold dial model) adopts a new structure composite band. Combination of outer frame with metal parts embedded in fine resin and middle piece made of fine resin realizes light comfortable wearing, high durability which is hard to hydrolyze, glossy texture which can be seen at first glance in metal band. In addition, GW - B 5600 (model of blue dial) comes with regular urethane band. The price is GW - B 5600 BC is 26,000 yen, GW - B 5600 is 21,000 yen. *It will be released in October. *

※ This article is information on the time of publication, it may differ from the latest one. Please note.

(powered by Google Translate)


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

FROG said:


> You need skinnier fingers


Moving that direction the more I stick to Keto! Down about 40lbs this year, just need to keep to it and stop cheating.

For now though, I have to use fingernail on the few squares I have and that's annoying.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Matt Stone said:


> Moving that direction the more I stick to Keto! Down about 40lbs this year, just need to keep to it and stop cheating.
> 
> For now though, I have to use fingernail on the few squares I have and that's annoying.


I may try keto in a month or two if the scale doesn't move (hesitant because eating mostly fat, to me, seems unhealthy, but I've read that most people seem fine with it). I've hit a stall in my weight reduction journey despite eating at calorie deficit for a few months. I've gone from 210 to 188, but I've been stuck at 188-190 for a while. My goal is 180ish.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

The new Bluetooth squares are shown at the 9:00 point in this new video.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

FROG said:


> Not guaranteed. Negative displays always have problems with off-axis contrast because the total amount of available light to reflect off the backside reflector is blocked by the negative areas.
> 
> In fact, while G-Shock folks keep saying "STN" is best, it's not. "FSTN" is best, but even then, not all FSTN or STN displays are the same.
> 
> Bottom line - asking for "STN" displays is meaningless, really


Uh...there are differences between STN and TN, mainly twist angle of the liquid crystal. There's nothing wrong with saying that STN is better because it is better than the TN. Casio doesn't use FSTN so again there's nothing wrong in saying STN is better. If you want the best then AMOLED should be argument. 

Not sure what you mean by not all STN and FSTN are the same either. FSTN uses a retardation film to further increase viewing angle so it should be considered a different display.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

kevio said:


> Not sure what you mean by not all STN and FSTN are the same either. FSTN uses a retardation film to further increase viewing angle so it should be considered a different display.


Because there are many, many, many different ways to manufacture STN and FSTN panels. If you know about retardation films, you'll understand that there are virtually limitless configurations of polarization retardation depending on the specification of the manufacturer, the manufacturing process, and the thickness relative to the light wavelength. Is it a retardation film or a super-retardation film? What about the material of the retarder? And that's just one part of a display.

Put two STN displays next to each other, and one could have vastly superior contrast to the other. But both are "STN". So, therefore, merely specifying that a display is "STN" doesn't mean it's better than another display. It's also possible that some TN displays are actually contrastier than some STN panels, even though, in theory, STN panels are superior to simple TN panels. That's what I meant, really.

I'm with you on OLEDs - they're fantastic. But the problem with OLED, obviously, is that they are power-hungry.

CASIO already uses STN panels in some of their watches. Not only that, but their STN technology is improving over time, so later STN watches have better displays than earlier ones. Really what we should be looking at is display contrast and maximum viewing angle.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think viewing angle is mostly a marketing point, when you are looking at your watch in real world situations the plain old G-Shock lcd is perfectly fine.

If you are doing something where the watch face is at some angle other than a "normal" viewing one then you should not be looking at your watch anyway. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptd (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm digging the yellow, looks like the little brother to my TFG/DLC custom I put together... Perhaps with some gold buttons and screws...

-pd


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

FROG said:


> Because there are many, many, many different ways to manufacture STN and FSTN panels. If you know about retardation films, you'll understand that there are virtually limitless configurations of polarization retardation depending on the specification of the manufacturer, the manufacturing process, and the thickness relative to the light wavelength. Is it a retardation film or a super-retardation film? What about the material of the retarder? And that's just one part of a display.
> 
> Put two STN displays next to each other, and one could have vastly superior contrast to the other. But both are "STN". So, therefore, merely specifying that a display is "STN" doesn't mean it's better than another display. It's also possible that some TN displays are actually contrastier than some STN panels, even though, in theory, STN panels are superior to simple TN panels. That's what I meant, really.
> 
> ...


You're getting too into the weeds with film choices. Are you also going to care about ITO and trace layout? I don't think anyone is going to care about that. Of course not all STN displays are the same, just like not all TFT and AMOLED displays are the same. Even two suppliers building to the same spec will have different looking displays. It's easier for Casio to just call the newer display STN. Makes life easier for everyone.

I agree with you that we should be looking at viewing angle and contrast but most users won't care about specs like that. What's probably more important to most people are the triple 10 concept of 10 bar water resistance, 10m drop resistance and 10 year battery life.


----------



## Dan West (Sep 9, 2015)

Does the G-5600e have an STN display? Also, I din't understand your comment about the SPEED homage. Can you clarify? Thanks.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

If you own a Gold B5000, is it worth it to buy this watch?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> If you own a Gold B5000, is it worth it to buy this watch?


Only if you want it. I think they're good affordable alternatives to the pricier GMW series models.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Pre-orders in Japan have started now. Authorized to ship 2018/10/12. AFAIK


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Bozzy said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but the combi bracelet in the video from the first post seems to be a new version?
> 
> More like a combination of the one we all know and love, and the design of the new steel versions with the double "dots" on each link.
> 
> ...


I have a GW-5000 on order, and would really like to fit it with this new combi bracelet. Does anyone know when/where/if the new combi bracelet can be purchased?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

TheBigBurrito said:


> I have a GW-5000 on order, and would really like to fit it with this new combi bracelet. Does anyone know when/where/if the new combi bracelet can be purchased?


PacParts is one place that sells the current combi bracelet. Are you saying you want the combi bracelet for the BT models instead?

PacParts: 91087117425


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> PacParts is one place that sells the current combi bracelet. Are you saying you want the combi bracelet for the BT models instead?
> 
> PacParts: 91087117425


Yep, I'm hoping to buy the new combi bracelet from the BT models, and fit it to my incoming GW-5000.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

TheBigBurrito said:


> Yep, I'm hoping to buy the new combi bracelet from the BT models, and fit it to my incoming GW-5000.


I'm going to be strongly tempted to do the same. Guessing there's a group of us who never really liked the "steel plating" pattern on the previous bracelet.


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

Neither combi bracelet will fit the GW-5000 as it has different lugs.


----------



## Epal2Apol (Nov 22, 2016)

FROG said:


> Pre-orders in Japan have started now. Authorized to ship 2018/10/12. AFAIK


Any link for those sites that accepts pre-order? 
I saw some listings on eBay...and the price is $300 for the gold one. 
Thanks!


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

pablobell said:


> Neither combi bracelet will fit the GW-5000 as it has different lugs.


How do you figure? We haven't seen the lugs for these non-steel models yet.


----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

pablobell said:


> Neither combi bracelet will fit the GW-5000 as it has different lugs.


This is not accurate. The original combi bracelet from the gwm5610bc will fit the gw5000. I've had one on mine and there are quite a few posted throughout here. Now I can't speak for the new one yet. That we'll have to wait and see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Order placed. Shipping 12 Oct.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mtb2104 said:


> Order placed. Shipping 12 Oct.


From a Japanese dealer?


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

lukemeetze said:


> This is not accurate. The original combi bracelet from the gwm5610bc will fit the gw5000. I've had one on mine and there are quite a few posted throughout here. Now I can't speak for the new one yet. That we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies, I was thinking of the GMW-B5000.


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

-


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> From a Japanese dealer?


Yap.
Katsu san from Higuchi has been my go-to.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Order placed. Shipping 12 Oct.


Let us know what you think of the watch! I'm interested in your thoughts on its combi bracelet and whether its functions are the same as the metal squares.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

FWIW The G Shock app supports GW-B5000.


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

App loaded, order placed for the black one


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

Has anyone seen a photo of the back of the GWB5600? I couldn't find one yet. I know it's not a screw back, but still like to check out both front and back before I decide. Just like for a date, LOL ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Has anyone seem an English PDF manual?


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

See attached for manual.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

I placed an order for the black one with first class watches.com back when this thread first started. No shipping status yet.

I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Are these watches released in Japan on the 12th?


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> Are these watches released in Japan on the 12th?


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/c-g-0468/ yes

I'm thinking of buying this one with one of Ebates' famed 20% discount coupons. The waiting is killing me !


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I should wait until I see a display comparison with a B5000 metal(positive displays)..


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks like these have a similar caseback as GW-M5600. Guessing they'll be Made in Thailand too.


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

My guess it's the same case size as the DW5600. The buttons look closer together like the DW5600, rather than further apart like the GWM5610. But the case back does look like the higher quality back as the GWM5610, though the photo is not totally conclusive. The buttons are definitely traditional size, rather than the bigger size ones in GMWB5000.



banderor said:


> Looks like these have a similar caseback as GW-M5600. Guessing they'll be Made in Thailand too.
> 
> View attachment 13554745
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

Found more pics! All credits to this site: https://www.miwaya.net/products/detail/578. See site for more pics.

From the 1st pic, it's probably not STN, since the viewing angle's kind of bad.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Dr. Wong said:


> Found more pics! All credits to this site: https://www.miwaya.net/products/detail/578. See site for more pics.


There are several on eBay today by Japanese sellers for around $230.


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

banderor said:


> There are several on eBay today by Japanese sellers for around $230.


From the Japanese site above: the resin band one's around US$140; the combi bracelet one's around US$175. Anything higher is rip-off.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Dr. Wong said:


> From the Japanese site above: the resin band one's around US$150; the combi bracelet one's around US$175. Anything higher is rip off.


That's the way the game is played, if you want it first/fast, usually have to pay a little more. I'm in no hurry. Looking forward to seeing others post pics and reviews. Although I prefer rubber straps over combi bracelets, right now I'm leaning towards the all-black one, because it's the one that's stealth, with just the word "Bluetooth" at 6 o'clock. I see what you mean about legibility of dial at a side angle though, from these pics.


----------



## Gordon Gartrelle (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello G-Shock Enthusiasts, this is my first WYS forum post and it is regarding the first watch over $50 I've bought in years. I'm thinking of the all Black one on the bracelet as my first G-Shock ever. An Ebay Seller just countered at $225 to my offer of $200. Guess I'll wait just a little while longer with my trusted Casio models W-880H & F-94W. Eventually, this watch should be a nice step up but it may be best to wait another month or so. This forum and this very thread have been helpful so thank you all. And now . . . the waiting continues.


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

Gordon Gartrelle said:


> Hello G-Shock Enthusiasts, this is my first WYS forum post and it is regarding the first watch over $50 I've bought in years. I'm thinking of the all Black one on the bracelet as my first G-Shock ever. An Ebay Seller just countered at $225 to my offer of $200. Guess I'll wait just a little while longer with my trusted Casio models W-880H & F-94W. Eventually, this watch should be a nice step up but it may be best to wait another month or so. This forum and this very thread have been helpful so thank you all. And now . . . the waiting continues.


First, welcome to the forum! This IS a good choice for a 1st G-Shock. It's not too cheap and yet not too expensive. The classic square shape is the most nostalgic G-Shock design, with history dated back all the way to day 1 of G-Shock's development. It's a delight for any G-Shock fans to see that the square has advanced with the latest technology. It's a long way to get to this point. I have a feeling that this will be a mass produced model. So no rush, wait for a better price before you put in the cash for one.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

well.. watch arrived from Katsu san BUT I AM AWAY!!!!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> well.. watch arrived from Katsu san BUT I AM AWAY!!!!


Which version did you get?


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dr. Wong said:


> From the 1st pic, it's probably not STN, since the viewing angle's kind of bad.


I dunno.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

GaryK30 said:


> Which version did you get?


Positive gold combi


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Positive gold combi


I'm hoping Casio comes out with a positive display version with a non-tinted LCD at some point. In other words, kind of a GW-5000 look, but with the resin case and new module.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

GaryK30 said:


> I'm hoping Casio comes out with a positive display version with a non-tinted LCD at some point. In other words, kind of a GW-5000 look, but with the resin case and new module.


My plan is to check on resin/case compatibility and see if swap can be done...
waiting time kills........


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

FROG said:


> I dunno.


Hmmm, interesting. I could be wrong then. I am only human. ;-)


----------



## Gordon Gartrelle (Oct 15, 2018)

Dr. Wong said:


> I am only human. ;-)


Human + G-Shock = Cyborg


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Insta grab courtesy: style_watch_optim


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

banderor said:


> Insta grab courtesy: style_watch_optim
> 
> View attachment 13568497


I think it's that one that has a cool blue/purple EL. Still not cool enough for me to get one.


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

That picture above makes it look more plain. Hopefully they look ok in person. One thing I notice now, they made the solar panels kind of hidden and boring. ;-) I like the way they did the brick pattern in the GMW. Even just naked panels like most solar Gs are fine for me too.

Here are some more pics from the same site before.


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

Golden model.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr. Wong said:


> Golden model.
> 
> View attachment 13568689
> 
> ...


Yellow's looking nicer in these photos.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Dr. Wong said:


> That picture above makes it look more plain. Hopefully they look ok in person. One thing I notice now, they made the solar panels kind of hidden and boring. ;-) I like the way they did the brick pattern in the GMW. Even just naked panels like most solar Gs are fine for me too.


Here are some better pics off eBay.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

banderor said:


> Here are some better pics off eBay.
> 
> View attachment 13569605
> 
> ...


Display seems to be a regular one. These resin blue tooth squares most likely just borrow the module of the gmw series.

Still, I think they're a good purchase for those who appreciate the module and want a light weight, more affordable option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

That updated combi is excellent. Really like the improved integration with the bezel. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

I dunno, the displays look better at an angle than my GW5000. But who can really tell with these photos.


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just arrived a few days ago. Some observations. Links are a bit longer than the original combi bracelet but has the same clasp and mirco adjustments. I can also confirm its not an STN display. The viewing angles and crispiness are not up to standards with GMW-B however its on par with GW-5000. The yellow hue is about the same as the GW-6902k. A quick shot before work.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

Looking sharp!

So I think that settles it - no STN for the downmarket GMWs.

I have to wonder why they're reserving that for upmarket models when it can be found on midrange Pro Treks.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Can you tell us if the case is the same size as the dw or gwm? Also what is the lug bracelet arrangement like? Same as dw or the new gmw. Looks really nice, enjoy. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)

randb said:


> Can you tell us if the case is the same size as the dw or gwm? Also what is the lug bracelet arrangement like? Same as dw or the new gmw. Looks really nice, enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sorry I dont have any DW watches to compare the case however the bezel is identical to the shape and size of GW-5000 and DW-5600. Its hard to tell if the case is the same size as the GWM. I dont have a caliper to give you an accurate answer. The bracelet and lug arrangement is similar to that of GW-5610BC. Definitely not like the GMW arrangement. (Im sorry Im not much of help)


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

Captured from the video couple posts back. I think it's using spring bars.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I have on incoming, it should arrive in about a week, and I will be doing an unboxing and first impressions on my youtube channel


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Marrin said:


> I have on incoming, it should arrive in about a week, and I will be doing an unboxing and first impressions on my youtube channel


Can't wait to see it. Love your videos!


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm looking forward to finding out if the new combi will fit a GW5000 and if so where to source one.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> Can't wait to see it. Love your videos!


Thanks , I'm glad to hear

Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

When we these be easily available in the US?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Pic tweeted by @gshockjp yesterday.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

This defect in the resin bezel on the watch I posted the video of yesterday surprised me. Never seen that before. Hope there aren't QC issues with this release.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

banderor said:


> Pic tweeted by @gshockjp yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 13575113


Dramatic! I suspect those are dummy displays given the date/time on them.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Unboxed. 


















On display, I am not an expert but this viewing angle seems STN-ish. Not fully 8888.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Quickly compared to my colleague's 5035, it seems to share the same case dimensions... i.e. shorter side bumpers
maybe, the module can work in a screwback?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sized the bracelet and threw it on.










Looking at the display again, I guess it's really non-STN. Not sure if it was due to the angle or the tint.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Sized the bracelet and threw it on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stn or not - the LCD looks pretty good to me! Congrats, mtb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayospoonay (Feb 18, 2013)

how do you like the resin band MTB? I've heard mixed reviews on it


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Ottovonn said:


> Stn or not - the LCD looks pretty good to me! Congrats, mtb!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree - that pushed me over the edge and had to order one.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

acadian said:


> I agree - that pushed me over the edge and had to order one.


Looking forward to your thoughts on it - and more pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

mtb2104 said:


> Unboxed. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, congrats man. Can't wait to receive mine. On the photos the "gold" looks quite green-ish. I guess it's a reflection issue. Hope in real it looks like proper gold..?


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Ordered mine yesterday. Waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

A new video was just posted about the positive display, gold accent version (GW-B5600BC-1).


----------



## shawnc9 (Dec 31, 2017)

Just received my 1BER in the mail yesterday.

The display is quite crisp compared to the B5000GD









I don't think the display is STN, the M5610BC has better viewing angles.

Left: M5610BC Right: B5600BC-1ER


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

shawnc9 said:


> Just received my 1BER in the mail yesterday.
> 
> The display is quite crisp compared to the B5000GD
> 
> ...


How's the backlight? Green EL or LED like the B5000?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't wait for the negative GD looks great...I do plan to preorder the black negative resin model as well.


shawnc9 said:


> Just received my 1BER in the mail yesterday.
> 
> The display is quite crisp compared to the B5000GD
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone have the blue version on rubber strap yet?


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

US press release for the black model:

https://www.gshock.com/g-latest/new...0-timepiece-with-all-new-composite-resin-band


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

tauntauntaun said:


> US press release for the black model:
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/g-latest/new...0-timepiece-with-all-new-composite-resin-band


G-Central article on the black, negative display model's North America release.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-g...etooth-with-composite-band-for-north-america/


----------



## shawnc9 (Dec 31, 2017)

DaBigDogg said:


> How's the backlight? Green EL or LED like the B5000?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems to be LED and not EL.

BTW the Bluetooth functionality is similar to B5000. Even the manuals are the same.


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

Was planning on changing the strap to a normal one, but it's so easy to take on and off.. I'll probably keep it as is.

So far it's everything I hoped it would be, and the viewing angles are not an issue.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

How's the negative display in low light? Is it one if the better ones. Can you compare it to anything else ie GWM5610BC?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

Viewing angles are top notch on the screen itself, but the glass appears to have a slight mirror-like tint that can cause glare to make angled viewing impossible.

Low light contrast is poor, but the auto light makes up for that somewhat. And the fact that it is solar powered and that the light only comes on in low-light conditions, the extra battery drain is not a concern.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Anyone know if these will be sold in Australia?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

So I wanted to try out heart transplant for the new module. Unfortunately, it can't be done, at least I have no clue how to do it at the moment.

Long story short, I love metal screwbacks, but I can never really gel with 50XX due to its resin shape (seemingly longer "lugs").

So I was hoping the new B5600 module (3461) can be transplanted to M5610 case. I tested with old 5600 first, and it didn't fit. 3160 is about 28.60, while 3461 is about 30.82. (PS: 3159 is about the same size as 3160 as eventually I opened it up).










Then I thought, WTH, let's open a screwback and give it a try. I chose 5735 as I much prefer the resin shape.

Of course it was a no go, as the 3421 has a holder outside, and it measures 31.89. Though 3461 is smaller (30.82) but it can't get pass those protruding things at the pushers.


















Oh well, might open the 5000 later and see if there is any difference from the 5735.

Some module measurements for your viewing pleasure.

3461









3421









3160


----------



## Epal2Apol (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the detailed pictures. 
It seems it cannot be transplanted to the GW-5000 case. The 3159 module can be directly transplanted between GW-M5610 and GW-5000. Since, the 3459 is slightly bigger, it is a no fit plus the placement of the solar panel contact points are different too.


----------



## Gordon Gartrelle (Oct 15, 2018)

How does this fit on the wrist? Does the new bracelet increase the overhang on either side of the wrist? 
Do you guys think the product delivered on the anticipation? 
I'm thinking of getting a carbon fiber model instead, and that model is 8 years old.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

pablobell said:


> View attachment 13584323
> 
> 
> Was planning on changing the strap to a normal one, but it's so easy to take on and off.. I'll probably keep it as is.
> ...


I really like how neutral the solar panel is looking here. Can you grab another angle that shows how purple it can get? No worries if not.

How does it compare to previous solar panels? It looks like they may have added a layer that diffuses the reflective quality of the panel.


----------



## MrHackebeil (Nov 4, 2018)

It might be a newbie question, but to fully stealth the black version of the watch I'd like to change the buttons and screws to DLC ones. Is that possible? I'm no expert on interchangability of G-Shocks' parts....


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Any news of non Japanese releases?


----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

MrHackebeil said:


> It might be a newbie question, but to fully stealth the black version of the watch I'd like to change the buttons and screws to DLC ones. Is that possible? I'm no expert on interchangability of G-Shocks' parts....


Too early to determine that. Someone with h ave to crack there's open to find out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince6u (Oct 20, 2018)

Just received my GW-B5600BC-1BJF and it fits my wrist exactly as I had imagined! This is my first "normal" size square G because I bought the GXW-56BB-1JF as my first square last year.

In case anyone is curious for more photos of the display at different angles...





























... and the solar panel...















The new style composite bracelet is highly adjustable and very well made but I'm just not into link bracelets in general so I also ordered the GW-5000-1 band and the swap went without any issues and looks perfect.

Before...








... after...






























Hopefully these photos will be helpful for others.


----------



## vince6u (Oct 20, 2018)

As mentioned in my previous post I swapped out the composite bracelet on my GW-B5600BC-1BJF for a GW-5000-1 resin band. I’m not a fan of link bracelets even though this new one is very well designed so I’m looking to sell it.

I literally sized and wore it for the photo and then put the extra links back on so it is absolutely brand new with the protective stickers still on. It should fit most standard square Gs and even 6900s as the attachment point looks exactly like the resin band I swapped it for.

If you are interested please message me with a reasonable offer thanks!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

^

Nice pics and congrats! The blacked out look gives it somewhat of a GW-5000 vibe in terms of its minimalist appearance. Thanks again for sharing these shots -- they give a good impression of the watch. Enjoy yours in the best!


----------



## Rgootee (May 29, 2018)

I love Blue one but i want it with combi strap -*-"


----------



## vince6u (Oct 20, 2018)

I had a couple offers and quickly sold and shipped the composite bracelet to another forum member who will put it on his GW-5000. Will look forward to seeing his post!


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Gordon Gartrelle said:


> How does this fit on the wrist? Does the new bracelet increase the overhang on either side of the wrist?
> Do you guys think the product delivered on the anticipation?
> I'm thinking of getting a carbon fiber model instead, and that model is 8 years old.


Fit is no good if you have small wrist unfortunately.

I tried it a number of times (want to convince myself as I quite like the gold one) whilst I was in Tokyo last week.

I have a 6.3-6.5" wrist and that dreaded first link just sticks out at a weird angle. One could still wear it of course, it's all a matter of taste.. but to me, it doesn't fit 'like a glove'.

Not only the first link sits proud at a fixed angle, the case itself (true lug to lug) is a tiny bit longer than other 56xx series, about 1-2mm. You can clearly see it from the extended length between the dimples and the edge.

There's a great video by Random Rob detailing all this.

I end up picking up the GW-5000 instead b-) didn't want to come home empty handed!

Cheers


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

wrong thread


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Pferdeleder said:


> Fit is no good if you have small wrist unfortunately.
> 
> I tried it a number of times (want to convince myself as I quite like the gold one) whilst I was in Tokyo last week.
> 
> ...


Awesome! The 5000 is still one of the best squares around.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dang....that GW-B5600-1BJF negative screen is one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree with @Pferdeleder on the resin shape, and that's the reason I love putting 5735 skin onto 5000 previously. 

Plan for next week JP biz trip:
1. Pick up a blacked out B5600
2. Swap the module from gold to blacked out B5600 (so the solar legs matches)
3. Swap the skin from 5735 to the blacked out case 5600 (with gold module)

I should have a 5735 shaped B5600 (without those tiny gold trims around the view port) with gold display.


----------



## Gordon Gartrelle (Oct 15, 2018)

FYI - Seiyajapan.com has just posted the Black and the Gold models (with bracelets) for $206 USD. The Blue model has grown on me and the bracelet does not seem a good option for my 6.75" wrist. Is the Blue model better suited for smaller wrists? I am waiting on this consideration, otherwise I will go for the carbon fiber GW-S5600-1JF. Is it just me or is Bluetooth time-sync in addition to Multiband 6 and the already accurate quartz mechanism . . . just overkill?


----------



## Macnair (Oct 19, 2018)

Gordon Gartrelle said:


> FYI - Seiyajapan.com has just posted the Black and the Gold models (with bracelets) for $206 USD. The Blue model has grown on me and the bracelet does not seem a good option for my 6.75" wrist. Is the Blue model better suited for smaller wrists? I am waiting on this consideration, otherwise I will go for the carbon fiber GW-S5600-1JF. Is it just me or is Bluetooth time-sync in addition to Multiband 6 and the already accurate quartz mechanism . . . just overkill?


Bluetooth is perfect for locations without MB6. I'm still picking which one to get. Blue one is the cheapest with a resin band with is ok since I can swap my og combi bracelet but I want to try the new combi... Hurts my brain to pick only one...


----------



## Rgootee (May 29, 2018)

banderor said:


> Anyone have the blue version on rubber strap yet?


I just got it yesterday and already swap the cloth :-d
i notice the case have letter "EH1" stamp on it don't know what it means?









case back have some number not sure is it serial or not?









Enjoy Pad-Thai!


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

The all-black GW-B5600 is now stateside - it has hit Macy's online:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...=g-shock&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=27

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't know if this has been asked so here goes, do the new resin Bluetooth squares have the STN display? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Don't know if this has been asked so here goes, do the new resin Bluetooth squares have the STN display?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


No they don't


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

acadian said:


> No they don't


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry I didn't do this first but it was late when I posted my question... 
https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gwb5600bc-1b

I just sent Casio a e-mail, I hope to get a answer soon! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

FROG said:


> Mucho Incorrecto.
> 
> View attachment 13634635


Inconsistencies in that text. Look closely. 
GW-B5600BC-1B versus what you pointed out GMW-B5000.

EDIT: I would like a STN LCD as much as the next guy, but the errors in *that product description* certainly do not convince me with 100% certainty that the GW-B5600 series has STN LCD's.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Also when you click on the full specifications I don't see it listed. So I sent them a e-mail.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

tommy.arashikage said:


> Inconsistencies in that text. Look closely.
> GW-B5600BC-1B vs what you pointed out GMW-B5000.
> 
> EDIT: I would like a STN LCD as much as the next guy, but the errors in *that product description* certainly do not convince me with 100% certainty that the GW-B5600 series has STN LCD's.


yeah it definitely doesn't have the STN LCD like the B5000's

See the side by side pictures that Epal2Apol posted HERE and judge for yourself.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

acadian said:


> yeah it definitely doesn't have the STN LCD like the B5000's
> 
> See the side by side pictures that Epal2Apol posted HERE and judge for yourself.


The STN LCD display on the B5000's is one of its best features.


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

So forgive me, but is there any difference between the JDM version Seiya is selling and the US Market Version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

banderor said:


> The STN LCD display on the B5000's is one of its best features.


of all the squares I own, it has the most beautiful and pleasant display...amazing!

The B5600 looks to be a bit cleaner than previous generations, but it nothing like the B5000.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

One thing's for sure, CASIO's web site folks are sure making a lot of mistakes with these bluetooth solar squares!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

tommy.arashikage said:


> Inconsistencies in that text. Look closely.
> GW-B5600BC-1B versus what you pointed out GMW-B5000.
> 
> EDIT: I would like a STN LCD as much as the next guy, but the errors in *that product description* certainly do not convince me with 100% certainty that the GW-B5600 series has STN LCD's.


Maybe they should have used the term likeness to STN but not true STN lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Stephen Sanchez (CASIO AMERICA, INC.)

Nov 12, 14:58 EST

Dear Steve

Thank You for choosing Casio America. Yes this model GWB5600BC-1B does have the STN display.

https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/gwb5600bc-1b

I just received this email! I might have to order this now,,,, who am I kidding I am ordering it now! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

With STN, I would order the positive display, if it appears in the US soon.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

DaBigDogg said:


> So forgive me, but is there any difference between the JDM version Seiya is selling and the US Market Version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto...!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> Stephen Sanchez (CASIO AMERICA, INC.)
> 
> Nov 12, 14:58 EST
> 
> ...


Wow, that's awesome news. I figured that based on the images, the screen was pretty legible. I guess this confirms it -- the GW-B5600 models are equipped with STN displays. Thanks for going out of your way to contact CASIO.


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

I ordered one from Macy's...figure for 25% off using the app the GWB5600BC-1B will make a lovely replacement for my GW7900B that's getting a bit long in the tooth. And honestly I'm getting bored of the green backlight of it so the white will be a nice change.


----------



## Dr. Wong (Dec 14, 2017)

So, I finally got mine. The first impression, it's surprisingly light. In some way it feels even lighter than a DW5600. I know it may not be if I put them on a balance to check the weights, but it certainly feels that way. The plastic bracelet, unfortunately at first sight it does look cheap. I don't have the older combi bracelet to compare, but according to pictures and descriptions in the forum here, it should be heavier and better quality than this new one. Also confirmed the observations by others, that the first links on both sides of the lugs are immovable, hence creating a wider arch. Gladly this doesn't bother me, the watch with bracelet feels fine on my wrist.


----------



## Texaspoff (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutely love mine. I don't miss wearing my Protrek 510-T at all.










TXPO


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Texaspoff said:


> Absolutely love mine. I don't miss wearing my Protrek 510-T at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## csw92 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dr. Wong said:


> So, I finally got mine. The first impression, it's surprisingly light. In some way it feels even lighter than a DW5600. I know it may not be if I put them on a balance to check the weights, but it certainly feels that way. The plastic bracelet, unfortunately at first sight it does look cheap. I don't have the older combi bracelet to compare, but according to pictures and descriptions in the forum here, it should be heavier and better quality than this new one. Also confirmed the observations by others, that the first links on both sides of the lugs are immovable, hence creating a wider arch. Gladly this doesn't bother me, the watch with bracelet feels fine on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13700285


So it is not possible to change the bracelet to the rubber strap ?


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

csw92 said:


> Dr. Wong said:
> 
> 
> > So, I finally got mine. The first impression, it's surprisingly light. In some way it feels even lighter than a DW5600. I know it may not be if I put them on a balance to check the weights, but it certainly feels that way. The plastic bracelet, unfortunately at first sight it does look cheap. I don't have the older combi bracelet to compare, but according to pictures and descriptions in the forum here, it should be heavier and better quality than this new one. Also confirmed the observations by others, that the first links on both sides of the lugs are immovable, hence creating a wider arch. Gladly this doesn't bother me, the watch with bracelet feels fine on my wrist.
> ...


It is!


----------



## csw92 (Sep 13, 2016)

pablobell said:


> It is!


woah nice! May I know where did you get the rubber strap ?


----------



## pablobell (Dec 3, 2012)

csw92 said:


> woah nice! May I know where did you get the rubber strap ?


It's off the original G-Shock Bluetooth square from 2012. Has the old G bluetooth logo on a stainless strap keeper, so it's kind of a heritage Bluetooth model now 

Sorry that I cant recommend anywhere to get a strap, I would probably look at Pac Parts though to ensure you get a genuine Casio strap.


----------



## csw92 (Sep 13, 2016)

pablobell said:


> It's off the original G-Shock Bluetooth square from 2012. Has the old G bluetooth logo on a stainless strap keeper, so it's kind of a heritage Bluetooth model now
> 
> Sorry that I cant recommend anywhere to get a strap, I would probably look at Pac Parts though to ensure you get a genuine Casio strap.


Alright. Thanks alot!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## beary (May 15, 2019)

Is it possible to replace the bracelet with the resin band seen on GW-B5600-2?


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

beary said:


> Is it possible to replace the bracelet with the resin band seen on GW-B5600-2?


Yes, those are interchangeable.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

beary said:


> Is it possible to replace the bracelet with the resin band seen on GW-B5600-2?


Yea I took the resin band from DW5600BB they have they same dimension.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

